# No way this law suit was won. Wow.



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Article Link

Wow, won a law suit because there was no flesh detecting safety feature. This is basically ever saw that's existed other than Sawstops. I'm wondering if there will be a snowball effect on lawsuits. Riving Knives are now the standard. I'm wondering if the flesh detecting technology will be next. The price of a tablesaw is going up seemingly.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I think there are a half-dozen threads about this lawsuit, currently active….


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

You mean deep…


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Missed the threads. Hope you it didn't put you out as much as some of the replies implied. . .


----------

